# Leaking joint fluid.



## DivaRosa (17 January 2010)

My 9 mth old colt was kicked on thurs.  Only a tiny wound was visible so I just hibiscrubbed it and put some antiseptic cream on it thinking it would be fine. It's about 2 inches down from the hock joint on the outside of his leg. I have been working night shift since then so my hubby has been doing the horses and never noticed anything wrong. Saw the foal today and he looked ever so slightly lame so I had a closer look. The hock and leg is swollen and hot and what I thought was yellow pus was dripping down his leg. Vet came and can squeeze fluid from all around the joint out of the wound and so thinks it's def synovial fluid leaking out, not pus. Have to take him in tomorrow for it to be flushed out and investigated further. He has had large doses of antibiotics and painkillers meantime.

Does anyone have any experiences like this and how did it turn out?


----------



## loopylucifer (17 January 2010)

yep few years ago now but few other very near misses. normally if in joint and leaking fluid very lame and need op ASAP, or pronosis poor. Did they joint tap it?
Mine had surgary and made full recovery from it was operated on with in 48hrs of injury. goodluck


----------



## DivaRosa (17 January 2010)

Haven't done anything to it yet. Had to be referred to equine hospital as local vet is just a small practice.  He is not very lame tho, only slightly.


----------



## loz9 (17 January 2010)

yep, my mare had her hock flushed. She also had the op within 48hrs &amp; has made a full recovery. She was crippled lame with it (on 3 legs) so it was also a suspected fractured hoc, but luckily it wasnt.


----------



## kizzywiz (17 January 2010)

Meg was kicked &amp; her hock joint capsule was punctured, she too only had a tiny wound, it was leaking joint fluid &amp; she was very lame.  She was admitted to Liphook immediately, they tested the fluid which was already infected in such a short time.  She was operated on overnight &amp; they told me I was lucky that she had gone straight in as once infection sets in the prognosis is very poor.  Not trying to scare you but TBH I am amazed that your vet hasn't sent your pony in immediately, if this has been going on for a few days I would be very concerned indeed.


----------



## star (17 January 2010)

it could just be serous fluid which can look a lot like synovial fluid or watery pus.  if it really is a punctured joint capsule then he ought to be in surgery tonight.  every minute counts if they're going to return to soundness. it was the sort of thing we did at midnight at vet school - it wasn't the sort of thing you left till the next day.


----------



## kizzywiz (17 January 2010)

You are so right, poor Tim Phillips was indeed operating on Meg at midnight!!  Thankfully she did return to full work but only because of the speed that it was all dealt with.


----------



## DivaRosa (17 January 2010)

Oh great. Now i'm really worried! This had better not end up badly or somebody will have a lot to answer for! Thanks for sharing your experiences guys. x


----------



## kezimac (18 January 2010)

hope he ok, many yrs ago mine got kicked in field - she was onlivery she wouldnt stand still to be hosed/cleaned so put in stable next day huge leg - called vet took her immediately to his house where he had surgery flushed joint she had to stay there 10days!! it was directly on fetlock joint though.  came back and had 6 weeks box rest vets bill was £800 17 yrs ago


----------



## glenruby (18 January 2010)

Well, I would think if it does end badly then damage has been done by leaving it since Thursday tbh.

Having said that, I too remember midnight ops to flush the joint following infection/injury. Am thinking that either vet or referral(seeing as if they thought it was an emergency they would have expected it to travel to them asap) dont think its actually from the joint. Also, in most cases, extreme lameness would be expected as opposed to being ever so slightly lame.


----------



## Nailed (18 January 2010)

unfortunaly horses fight and kick each other, just one of those things.. and leaving it a few days doesnt help either.... so relly not anyone to answer for.. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





Joints are dodgy dealings and i have to agree with all the above.. if its synovial fluid he would be dog lame and should be operated on this evening.

if its just serum.. them thats diffrent..

Lou x


----------



## Mabel98 (18 January 2010)

Sorry to be alarmist as well but I have had 2 cases and both were rushed to the clinic to be operated on. having said that, they both made a complete recovery. Fingers crossed for you


----------



## duggan (19 January 2010)

Had one with minor wound on hock, sound and happy on it. Wound opened up a day later and we realised the joint capsule had been compromised. Taken straight in but didn't get brought round from knockdown as damage was too severe to give a reasonable prognosis. What you see is not always what you get. Lesson learnt, in this case taking her in immediately wouldn't have saved her as damage from kick was a major issue, but in 24 ish hours the infection had taken a huge grip and i'll always suspect the worst in future. Better safe than sorry where hocks are concerned IMO.
Fingers crossed for yours x


----------



## SirenaXVI (20 January 2010)

This is why puncture wounds near to joints absolutely terrify me!  I agree that what you see is not always what you get - if I were you I would get in touch with your vet and ask her to be treated as an emergency, although if this happened on Thursday last week I would imagine that there is going to be at the very least some damage and would expect the horse to be on three legs - BUT better safe than sorry imho.

Keeping fingers crossed for your colt.


----------

